# Country Style Beef Ribs



## Bearcarver

*Country Style Beef Ribs*

So Mrs Bear was doing her weekly Grocery Shopping run, so I told her to pick up about 3 pounds of Beef Short Ribs, like I saw in the “Giant” weekly flyer @ $4.99.
She couldn’t find them, so she asked one of the Meat cutters where they were. He pointed to some packages, and she didn’t know what they looked like, so she came home with 3 packs of “Boneless Country Style Beef Ribs”. They were the same price, so I understood the mistake.
Not what I wanted, but I’ll try anything once. 

There were 4 pieces in each One Pound pack, so I broke them down into 2 Vacuum packs with 6 pieces in each. I did a bunch of searching & YouTubing to find a starting point, and made my plan.
I froze one pack, and put one pack in my Sous Vide Supreme at 155° at 7 PM. Then the next day @ 4 PM, I removed the Vac Pack, pulled the pieces out, Dried them with Paper towels, and seared them on both sides in a Frying Pan with Butter. They browned up nicely.
Then I Plated some up with some of Mrs Bear’s Roasted Red Taters & Green Beans. They were very tasty & Fork Tender, and I’m sure I will do the other Pack this exact same way. 155° for 21 hours was Great !! 
When the weather's nicer, I might be taking the ones I'm going to eat out to put Smoke on them, but I'll have to leave hers without Smoke.

Then the next Day I sliced up another one & heated the little slices up & added them to the leftover Taters & Beans for another Tasty Meal.

I also heated up some little slices like this to go with a couple of eggs for Breakfast, but didn’t take any Pics.


Thanks For Stopping By,

Bear

Three packages of Boneless Country Style Beef Ribs @ $4.99:







One of two Vac Packs of 6 pieces each, ready for the SV Bath:






Beginning searing, after 21 hours in a 155° Bath:






Nearly done with the searing:






Bear's first helping, with Roasted Red Taters & Green Beans:






Easily Cut & Pulled one apart with my Fork:






Next Day's Supper Basically the same thing, with the Leftovers:


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks excellent Bear!
Everything looks delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## idahopz

Hey, as long as they were fork tender who cares what they are called! :D


----------



## radio

Thats they way to handle the unexpected!  I usually get my  "Boneless beef ribs" in a big chunk cut from the shoulder clod.  Matter of fact, 7 pounds of it is in the smoker at this moment!  I love beef short ribs, but they have went stupid crazy on price here at $6.99 - $7.99 per pound and the "Boneless" go for $4.99


----------



## SonnyE

Looks wonderful to me!
I look at things weirdly, but to me, boneless means I'm not paying for bones in the price per pound. ;)

I'm sure Mrs. Bear did the best she could. Give her a big old Bear Hug!

New to you can often become a new favorite in the end. Enjoy!

Now a question, Can you use regular vacuum sealing bags in the hot water bath? Or does it take something more heat resistant?
I've poached my Plastic Salmon in it's bag and it has worked OK.
But I was leary about vacuum bags.


----------



## gary s

Looks good  Good and tender Mmmm 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Looks excellent Bear!
> Everything looks delicious!
> Nicely done!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
These were quite Tasty & Tender.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

idahopz said:


> Hey, as long as they were fork tender who cares what they are called! :D



Thanks Pete!!
I saw a few "Short Rib Smokes" lately, and I had a craving.
These were fine, but I still have that craving.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

radio said:


> Thats they way to handle the unexpected!  I usually get my  "Boneless beef ribs" in a big chunk cut from the shoulder clod.  Matter of fact, 7 pounds of it is in the smoker at this moment!  I love beef short ribs, but they have went stupid crazy on price here at $6.99 - $7.99 per pound and the "Boneless" go for $4.99



Thank You Radio!!
The flyer said "Boneless Country Style Beef Ribs" or "Beef Short Ribs" for $4.99.
These were Great, but I still have to find some Short Ribs at that price or less.

Bear


----------



## challenger

SonnyE said:


> Now a question, Can you use regular vacuum sealing bags in the hot water bath? Or does it take something more heat resistant?
> I've poached my Plastic Salmon in it's bag and it has worked OK.
> But I was leary about vacuum bags.



Standard vacuum bags will work fine.


----------



## gmc2003

Nice looking plate Bear. Haven't seen those offered around here. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## radio

bearcarver said:


> Thank You Radio!!
> The flyer said "Boneless Country Style Beef Ribs" or "Beef Short Ribs" for $4.99.
> These were Great, but I still have to find some Short Ribs at that price or less.
> 
> Bear


circulars tend to play fast and loose with not so accurate descriptions.  I use a very good butcher that just shakes his head at the weekly ads as they are written by advertising people with no input from those who know the cuts.  It's a shame, but that's why it pays to establish a good relationship with those behind the meat counter.  I refuse to buy meat at Wal Mart or places that do not have a butcher and a selection of fresh meats in a showcase. I pay a bit more, but the quality is better IMHO and worth it over prepackaged meat of questionable quality


----------



## BandCollector

Those look great Bear!

I have been reading quite a few posts regarding Sous Vide cooking as well as the neat containers adapted to it's use.

I am so intrigued to a point that I may jump into the pool as well!

Great pictures as well. . . . I like!

John


----------



## oddegan

Looks great! Sous vide is the only way to go with that cut of beef. I think they are trying to fool people into thinking they are just like country style pork ribs only beef. WRONG! I've made that mistake before.


 BandCollector
  if you are thinking of getting a sous vide I got an entry level one by Gourmia for Christmas and love it. I'll step up to an Anova when I wear it out but so far this thing is great.


----------



## SonnyE

challenger said:


> Standard vacuum bags will work fine.



Thanks! I have a Ziploc machine, but wasn't sure/couldn't find a reference to in bag cooking.
Since I tend to eat the evidence, good or bad, I didn't want to be poopin plastic. :(:confused: LOL!
Thank You! :)


----------



## radio

oddegan said:


> Looks great! Sous vide is the only way to go with that cut of beef. I think they are trying to fool people into thinking they are just like country style pork ribs only beef. WRONG! I've made that mistake before.
> 
> 
> BandCollector
> if you are thinking of getting a sous vide I got an entry level one by Gourmia for Christmas and love it. I'll step up to an Anova when I wear it out but so far this thing is great.



This is what "boneless beef ribs" look like.  They are cut from the shoulder just like country style pork ribs.  I have the butcher cut me 6 to 8 pounds from the shoulder clod in one big chunk rather than slicing them like the ones Bear got.
I smoked this 7 pound  hunk yesterday .  'Course I had to sample a piece from the end before it went into the cooler for a rest. :DSorry, was running late getting it on the table, so no pics of it sliced along with the mashed taters and gravy made from the drippings.


----------



## oddegan

I rubbed some up and slapped them on the webber thinking they would cook the same as pork. My wife and I gnawed a couple and the rest went into the crock pot for the next day. I learned that both cuts may be from the same part of their respective critters but they do not cook the same. Lesson learned.


 radio
 I like how your smoke ring is almost the entire thickness of the meat. Nice!


----------



## Bearcarver

SonnyE said:


> Looks wonderful to me!
> I look at things weirdly, but to me, boneless means I'm not paying for bones in the price per pound. ;)
> I'm sure Mrs. Bear did the best she could. Give her a big old Bear Hug!
> New to you can often become a new favorite in the end. Enjoy!
> 
> Now a question, Can you use regular vacuum sealing bags in the hot water bath? Or does it take something more heat resistant?
> I've poached my Plastic Salmon in it's bag and it has worked OK.
> But I was leary about vacuum bags.




Thank You Sonny!!
I'm not sure about Vacuum bags, because I only use the quality ones.
As for the Zip Locks, they tell you not to use the cheap Storage bags---Only use the ones made for Freezing & that will take heat.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Looks good  Good and tender Mmmm
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking plate Bear. Haven't seen those offered around here.
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thank You Chris!
First I saw them too, but they were pretty good!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




radio said:


> circulars tend to play fast and loose with not so accurate descriptions.  I use a very good butcher that just shakes his head at the weekly ads as they are written by advertising people with no input from those who know the cuts.  It's a shame, but that's why it pays to establish a good relationship with those behind the meat counter.  I refuse to buy meat at Wal Mart or places that do not have a butcher and a selection of fresh meats in a showcase. I pay a bit more, but the quality is better IMHO and worth it over prepackaged meat of questionable quality




Yup, I get along Great with the Meat Cutters, but Mrs Bear does most of the shopping.
I showed them pictures of their Prime Ribs after I Smoked & Sliced them. They went nuts running around showing the other guys.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

BandCollector said:


> Those look great Bear!
> 
> I have been reading quite a few posts regarding Sous Vide cooking as well as the neat containers adapted to it's use.
> 
> I am so intrigued to a point that I may jump into the pool as well!
> 
> Great pictures as well. . . . I like!
> 
> John





Thank You John!!
These SV things are Amazing!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics

Brother John I do believe Mrs Bear saved you some money,boneless are normally higher priced. Looks good LIKES
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

oddegan said:


> Looks great! Sous vide is the only way to go with that cut of beef. I think they are trying to fool people into thinking they are just like country style pork ribs only beef. WRONG! I've made that mistake before.
> @BandCollector  if you are thinking of getting a sous vide I got an entry level one by Gourmia for Christmas and love it. I'll step up to an Anova when I wear it out but so far this thing is great.




Thank You!!
Actually I like these more than I like the Country Style "Pork" Ribs.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Brother John I do believe Mrs Bear saved you some money,boneless are normally higher priced. Looks good LIKES
> Richie




These were Great too!!
Only thing is I was waiting 6 months for Giant to have Short Ribs. 
Now the wait begins again.
Thanks Bro!!

Bear


----------

